# How soon after your first child



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Did you fall pregnant with another? Been really considering having another child my daughter is 11 weeks on Wednesday and my sil has two lil boys that are like so many months apart they are so close, it just making me think I'd like my children to be like that xx


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello lovely,
My little boy is 6 months and I'm due to start a fresh cycle of icsi next month    I would have liked to cycle sooner but I had a c section and consultant recommended waiting six months to give my body a chance to heal before subjecting myself to ivf drugs etc.  But everyone is different.  My friend fell pregnant  (naturally ) when her wee baby was 12 weeks.  If u feel ready then go for it!!!


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for replying I ended up just getting the rod in as think I'm not ready for another as I'm back to work in August ! And it's hard work looking after my wee girl as she's now teething lol xx good luck with the Icsi I also had an csection


----------

